# water leaking in basement after AC installed



## AngieR (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all, i had a new AC installed last year.  i noticed that after the unit had been running non-stop for a few weeks i had a small pool of water forming at the drain pipe site.  it wasn't much at all and didn't last for long.  (should have done something about it then)  in comparison to last year, this summer has been pretty rainy.  not alot of rainy days but it has been very heavy when it has rained.  coincidentally the water amount from the pipe has increased quite a bit, so much so that i need to use the shopvac daily to clean up the water, which is only about a square meter in size.  not enough water to do any damage but still a concern.  any ideas?


----------



## hvactechfw (Jul 7, 2011)

can you post a picture?  Having trouble trying to visualize where you are talking about.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 7, 2011)

i think i have the pictures attached, not sure.  i wasn't expecting a reply so soon but glad you did.   the pipe into the floor was installed last year when the new unit was bought.  hope these help.


----------



## hvactechfw (Jul 7, 2011)

that looks like it is draining into your foundation..... those types of drains often plug up and dont drain.  I recommend redoing the drain line and using a condensate pump to move the condensate somewhere else.


----------



## losttool (Jul 7, 2011)

Is there anyway to run the pipe outside?


----------



## hvactechfw (Jul 7, 2011)

has to go up hill so needs a pump.  Can only run the pump line outside if the furnace is not a condensing furnace and there is no humidifier attached to the drain.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks for the response.  eventually we can look at running the pipe outside, but i live in a townhouse, which limits which direction we can run the pipe.  if i go one way i cut right through my daughters bedroom and the other way cuts right across the basement to the only other outside wall, which happens to be the front of the house and right beneath the garage.  my best bet is to wait till my daughter has her own place and then go through her room (another few years) as a temperory fix my partner thought another piece of pipe with a shut-off valve could be attached to the white pipe (see pix) with the run off dumping into a large bucket which can be easily emptied every couple of days or when it's needed.  like i said, it's not a very heavy flow, but it is steady once the AC starts running.  any comments or suggestions are appreciated.  as a side note it really ticks me off to spend the money to upgrade and end up with another problem.  rrghh...


----------

